# What Beekeeping Goodies did Santa Drop Off?



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got a 2015 edition of _The Hive and the Honey Bee_. I've been waiting a couple of years for a new edition. A lot has changed since 1992.


----------



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

It was a great Christmas I got 2 dozen empty honey bears to fill next summer. My son got a pellet gun which he really wanted.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

An IR Thermometer gun. It will make the winter a bit more interesting. Currently ~6 weeks to average first pollen (Maples).


----------



## trapperdirk (Nov 3, 2013)

Ten Queen excluders, 100 pierco deep foundations, and jar labels!


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Nicot kit with all the trimmings, Cabelas dehydrator and a new Dadant 10" deluxe smoker. Santa did pretty darned good this year!
Unfortunately it seems his elves found my credit card info. Don't know how to explain to the Visa that Santa incorrectly billed me.


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

Manual extractor.. perfect to start out!


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Two cake pans - a honey comb pattern and a beehive


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

Increase essentials and bee equipment essentials books


----------



## redmcc (Jan 30, 2003)

You lucky "Son of a Guns" all I got was my in-laws or "outlaws" which ever you would call them exiting my place with last summers crop LOL. But then again I am happy they enjoy it, I did sit it out for them.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

"Increase Essentials" and "Swarm Essentials." Great winter reading as I get ready for my second season of beekeeping.


----------



## janellesHoneyRockets (Sep 6, 2013)

I received a table saw to start BEEBOXING YEAH.:applause:


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

My little one got me a honey jar and dipper.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

AR-15 for bear control.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I got the full 1919 12 booklet set of Gleanings in Bee Culture including the 1919 index all in excellent condition. This is one of the years that I needed to complete my 100 year set of Gleanings. It is interesting to me to read what beekeepers were doing when my grandpa was 2 years old.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Two books by Eva Crane.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

nada here, guess i was a bad boy this year, but even so i'm thankful to have 21/21 hives still hummin' strong.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

SANTA --felled sorry for with my old jacket on--got a new VENTILATED JACKET --


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> Two books by Eva Crane.


Which ones?


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

Visiting Quakertown Pa. for Christmas Day weekend from Mass. My son took me to Mann Lake bee supply.
Armed with 350 dollars gift money i bought all sorts of do dads. It was interesting to see all the stuff up
front that i would only see in the catalog. The salesman was friendly and helped with my decisions.
Great time had.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Fusion_power said:


> I got the full 1919 12 booklet set of Gleanings in Bee Culture including the 1919 index all in excellent condition. This is one of the years that I needed to complete my 100 year set of Gleanings. It is interesting to me to read what beekeepers were doing when my grandpa was 2 years old.


Cool! Found a place online where I could read Volume 22. Do you know of any others where I could read other volumes online?


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

You can dig up a bunch of old gleanings volumes on google books if you know where to look.

https://books.google.com/

Look in the upper right of the screen for a gear shaped symbol. Click on it and select Advanced Search. Enter various combinations of Bee Culture Volume ## where ## is 19, 20, 21, etc. You will have to fiddle with it quite a bit, but with time can find most of the years from about 1870 to about 1923.

Here is an example of a viable link to volume 44.

https://books.google.com/books?id=ynseAQAAMAAJ


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Several beekeeping books and all the equipment needed to graft queens. Capping scratchers and my husband made me an OA vaporizer. Used it today and it works like a charm. $$ for more frames


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

EastSideBuzz said:


> AR-15 for bear control.


5.56 for bear? I recommend shooting from the car so you can drive away quickly when you piss it off. 


I guess Santa sort of brought me a copy of Seeley's "Honey Bee Democracy". He didn't actually deliver it but he left it in my Amazon cart...


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I tell him to stay away from bee stuff. Since i started overwintering nucs bees pay for the bee stuff. Santa gets me non-bee stuff.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

Santa was proud of me for making it to year five and he brought me an Ultra Breeze suit. No more sweating my xxx off.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

"Honeybee Democracy" which was recomended here. Also saw the last of my honey disappear with friends and relatives. "Reason to keep bees, #437," Reaction by folks when you give them a jar of honey from your own hives.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Two fifths of Jack Daniel's tennessee honey, a bee clock, a bee picture holder, and two ventillated suits for my new removal techs.
Disclaimer: The two fifth's should last about four months. Just sayin.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A 2016 F-450 Superduty Diesel Cab and Chassis.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> Two books by Eva Crane.


:thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mike martel said:


> Visiting Quakertown Pa. for Christmas Day weekend from Mass. My son took me to Mann Lake bee supply.
> Armed with 350 dollars gift money i bought all sorts of do dads. It was interesting to see all the stuff up
> front that i would only see in the catalog. The salesman was friendly and helped with my decisions.
> Great time had.


Did you get a tour of the warehouse?


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

allniter said:


> SANTA --felled sorry for with my old jacket on--got a new VENTILATED JACKET --


Same here but got an XL. even with a sweater on I had to tuck it inside my pants and belt the jacket inside. I would trade it in but doing the OAD I got all kinds of brown spots on it right off.


----------



## rmaxwell (Apr 23, 2014)

"Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping" So far, it has been a great read.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

BeeBop said:


> 5.56 for bear? I recommend shooting from the car so you can drive away quickly when you piss it off.


Santa must be a dem since he only got me a little gun. If you hit it enough it does go down. I also use slugs in my 12 gauge. He just added to my arsenal a fun gun. I had asked for a Scar 17s and this is what Mrs Claus got me.


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

janellesHoneyRockets said:


> I received a table saw to start BEEBOXING YEAH.:applause:


Me too!!! 
Mine is a Kobalt from Lowe's. Not big name or fancy, but the girls aren't into the Brand Name thing anyway... 

First thing I have to build is a jig to assemble frames.
What project are you looking forward to with yours?

~M


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Got a Turbo hive tool, new SS queen clip, and subscription to American Bee Journal in the stocking. Used the new hive tool today and liked the small curved end for lifting the first frame up.


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

Santa brought me a model 94 winchester 22 magnum and 500 rounds of ammo. The skunks are going to lose this year.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

EastSideBuzz said:


> AR-15 for bear control.
> 
> View attachment 22396


They work great too. I haven't seen a bear ....ever...here in KS since I got a couple of those.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't seen a bear here in NY or down in SC since you got one of those either.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Santa came with a total surprise here, I got a flow hive, kinda interested now to see it work, maybe be able to get single varietal honeys like apple blossom next spring. Something new to learn ......


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

EastSideBuzz said:


> AR-15 for bear control.
> View attachment 22396


Better go for the AR-30 upper (multi-use)


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> Two books by Eva Crane.


Lucky you


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

And from the alternate universe...

Several weeks ago, 44 hand dipped Channuka candles (enough for the entire holiday) made by my beloved 9with a little help from a friend) from our own beeswax.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

A $100 Walter Kelley gift certificate with a picture of a yellow jacket flying around a Christmas tree.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

so those Eva Crane books are a little pricey. $200-300 a piece? What's the deal with that?


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

Gee no i didn't Just the showroom. I was a kid in a candy shop lol


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Two books by Eva Crane.


Which ones did you receive? You must have been very very good this year... 😊


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I got my FlowHive! Just the box though, no frames yet.... the box seemed kind of lightweight cheapy wood too... not inspiring any confidence quite yet, we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Received my varrox oxalic acid vaporizer in the mail today . Merry Christmas to me


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Colobee said:


> Better go for the AR-30 upper (multi-use)


Children...children...children. Toys. Lol


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Cloverdale said:


> Which ones did you receive? You must have been very very good this year... &#55357;&#56842;


My mother told me, "Always be a good boy". So, I am. 

Archeology of Beekeeping
The World History of Beekeeping and Honey Hunting


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

JRG13 said:


> I got my FlowHive! Just the box though, no frames yet.... the box seemed kind of lightweight cheapy wood too... not inspiring any confidence quite yet, we'll see how it holds up.


Just hope it doesn't turn out to be a expensive lump of coal!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

manlake vented jacked, one handed queen catcher, few wood cup bars for queen rearing, cell cups, 100 med frames, 10 deep frames.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Just hope it doesn't turn out to be a expensive lump of coal!


That is my bet. At least the inventor is a multi millionaire now. Wonder if the guy that invented the pet rock is envious. <off topic> sorry.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

I must have been on his good boy list. He left me an IR camera. Now I can check on the girls and not chill them and can even see where in the hive the cluster is. :thumbsup:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Scoutmaster said:


> I must have been on his good boy list. He left me an IR camera. Now I can check on the girls and not chill them and can even see where in the hive the cluster is. :thumbsup:


Cool picture what kind of camera is it.? I was thinking of converting my Nikon D300 to IR so this is pretty interesting.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Live bees in hive Z. We were pretty sure they were dead already.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

FLIR ONE Thermal Imager for iPhone 5/5s..


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Scoutmaster said:


> FLIR ONE Thermal Imager for iPhone 5/5s..


And I expect a full report from you on this shortly. I use an i7, but the cell phone version is priced at a point that may turn out to be cheap enough for beekeepers. 

Try pointing it up into the frames thru the entrance (pull the reducer) and see if you can tell where the cluster is.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Scoutmaster said:


> I must have been on his good boy list. He left me an IR camera. Now I can check on the girls and not chill them and can even see where in the hive the cluster is. :thumbsup:


that image is very cool!!! (i mean warm)


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Cool picture what kind of camera is it.? I was thinking of converting my Nikon D300 to IR so this is pretty interesting.


The Nikon can stretch to near IR (and also near UV!), with a little work, but it can't do true thermal imaging. True thermal imaging means using the IR actually emitted by a warm body and producing an image from that. A glass lens is totally opaque to wavelengths from warm objects and the sensor in a digital camera can't detect the emissions.

These cell phone gizmos are way cool. This used to be $30,000 technology. Now anybody who really wants it can get it.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

I have been looking for a couple years, never thought they get down to my price range. $133.00 from Amazon. 






Had a little help as you can see.....


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Phoebee said:


> These cell phone gizmos are way cool. This used to be $30,000 technology. Now anybody who really wants it can get it.


I'm planning on an extracting line expansion. I'll need to anchor new machinery to my concrete floor, but the floor has radiant heat tubing. Would this device help me locate the tubing so I don't drill holes in it? Would it be accurate enough?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> I'm planning on an extracting line expansion. I'll need to anchor new machinery to my concrete floor, but the floor has radiant heat tubing. Would this device help me locate the tubing so I don't drill holes in it? Would it be accurate enough?


Radiant heat floors were the main thing on my mind when I got mine.





















My floors are hardwood over tubing (a Radiant Max system I first saw on This Old House), rather than tubing in concrete. The blurrier portions of the image are under wood, and the aluminum spreader plates add a background, but the location of the tubing is still pretty distinct. I would expect deeply-embedded tubing in concrete would be less distinct, but they would probably show up.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Scoutmaster said:


> I must have been on his good boy list. He left me an IR camera. Now I can check on the girls and not chill them and can even see where in the hive the cluster is. :thumbsup:


That is the best ever! I'll have to be better next year, maybe I'll get one.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

exmar said:


> "Honeybee Democracy" which was recomended here. Also saw the last of my honey disappear with friends and relatives. "Reason to keep bees, #437," Reaction by folks when you give them a jar of honey from your own hives.


Two very excellent gifts!


----------



## mitch30 (Feb 8, 2014)

My daughter got her first bee suit and she loves it.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Too cute for words!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I'm planning on an extracting line expansion. I'll need to anchor new machinery to my concrete floor, but the floor has radiant heat tubing. Would this device help me locate the tubing so I don't drill holes in it? Would it be accurate enough?


Keep in mind that the greater the temperature gradient the better the image (regardless of the cost of the device). So if it were a normal winter and you opened up the door overnight and got that slab nice and cold and then threw the heating system on to high you would have a good temp change (delta ‘T’) and then chalk the floor for when you want to do the work. The other part not mentioned is how shiny the surface is (emissivity) or conductive finishes or reinforcement can mess you up (welded wire mesh) would even up the temp to a point you would probably need a more top end (FLIR or Fluke) to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

$75.00 gift card to Kelley's.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

MP, Post # 63,

The old "bush fix" for finding the radiant piping is to mop the heated floor with a wet mop and watch for the linear dry stripes. Works on hardwood floors and tile covered concrete. An alternative is to scan heated floor with an inexpensive non-contact laser thermometer gun and annotate on masking tape where you get a "hit" and then connect the dots, and double check. $133.00 from Amazon ain't bad though!

Steve


----------



## gatekeep (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm a third year bee keep. I'm up to 4 hives from 2. Wifey got me one of those USSR varroa vaporizors. I got myself a better bee order of a box of white pierco plastic med frames, six med supers, screened bottom board. I also took it to the next level and got a few Swarm commander viles for funnzies.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

MP "I'm planning on an extracting line expansion. I'll need to anchor new machinery to my concrete floor, but the floor has radiant heat tubing. Would this device help me locate the tubing so I don't drill holes in it? Would it be accurate enough? "

Personally I would never take the chance drilling into a slab with radiant heat piping. Instead I would look into welding some 3" x 3" steel plates to the legs of my equipment and then use an industrial epoxy adhesive to secure them to the slab. If done properly it definitely will secure your equipment.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Dadant smoker!


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

My Wife got me a very bright flexible goose-neck LED desk lamp for grafting. No more head lamps and trouble lights!


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

This was my second year, my hive I started with two years ago did not make it to this winter (laying worker). I am left with two swarms that I caught late in the summer (Late July) so I don't have my hopes up that they will make it, but who knows. My mother purchased two Nucs for me from a local beek that I can pick up when the weather breaks. Not a bad gift if I do say so myself.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

flyin-lowe,

Good for you, and happy New Year! 

Now I suggest that between now and Spring that you find a local bee club, join it and attend meetings, and find a mentor to guide you so that you get all of your colonies up to full strength and healthy so that you get 100% through next winter. Both you and your Mom will be proud. Have a good year.

Steve


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

My very first beekeeping starter kit! A 10-frame Langstroth deep with bee suit, smoker, etc. and a flyer listing classes. This spring we become beeks!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Wosiewose said:


> This spring we become beeks!


:applause:


----------



## Scoutmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> I'm planning on an extracting line expansion. I'll need to anchor new machinery to my concrete floor, but the floor has radiant heat tubing. Would this device help me locate the tubing so I don't drill holes in it? Would it be accurate enough?


Works great for it, finally was at a friends hose that has radiant heat in his floor some under wood and some under concrete and the concrete showed up better then the wood. These are both in concrete, on different settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Wosiewose said:


> This spring we become beeks!


Welcome to a great group, Beeks....:thumbsup:


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Wosiewose said:


> My very first beekeeping starter kit! A 10-frame Langstroth deep with bee suit, smoker, etc. and a flyer listing classes. This spring we become beeks!


Great, you'll bee abuzzin with anticipation! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Wosie,

Don't delay in signing up and paying your fee for that class. I my club the annual school is 50% booked out the year before. All the best.

Steve


----------

